# Max Reger - Introduction & Passacaglia in F minor



## Catharsis (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm trying to track down the score for Introduction & Passacaglia in F minor by Max Reger. It's proving elusive at the moment - could anyone point me in the right direction?

Thanks!


----------

